# Sunny -- BEFORE and AFTER!!



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, what a difference, eh??? Groomer is back up and in business. Had to go short on TK, she said there was a good amount of breakage -- and he was sooooooooooooooo long. 

Before..



















AFTER...


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

He looks great.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sunny lookin' like HE KNOWS he is beautiful   

Back to looking like himself  gorgeous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunny is ALWAYS handsome, haircut or not! He is looking very pleased though............:^)


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Fabulous groom - what a handsome boy!!!


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

He looks great, and he looks happy to be rid of the fur.


----------



## maiangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Woo hoo Sunny! He looks great!

After 10 weeks, it's our turn today at the groomer's new shop. I don't even want to post the "before" picture of Angel... better forgotten about entirely.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunny's face shows how good he feels and that he KNOWS he is a handsome dude! Such a transformation!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what a difference! From ragamuffin to stud muffin!
:laugh:

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's smiling in those after pictures! He must feel terrific.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

maiangel said:


> Woo hoo Sunny! He looks great!
> 
> After 10 weeks, it's our turn today at the groomer's new shop. I don't even want to post the "before" picture of Angel... better forgotten about entirely.


Stacey's new place is gal-spa-worthy!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

outwest said:


> He's smiling in those after pictures! He must feel terrific.


Yep, a big smile, too! His coat is really dense in some places and he had to just feel terrible. It's a little too short for my taste, but I think I am just so used to seeing him in more coat......at least I no longer will stress about too much calories right?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He looks wonderful and he looks like he _feels_ wonderful too. Gorgeous groom! He's really a handsome fella.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I will never go that long again. I never intended to go that long, but due to circumstances (the groomer's and mine) it was almost 5 months since she groomed him. I do his nails routinely, and did shave his face, etc. and underbelly, but it required daily brushing and still was matting. I did like that everyone thought he was a little puppy though!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

He looks great in the after pictures! He looks so happy, I think he knows he's looking good.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo Hoo - one handsome dude that KNOWS he looks super cool :biggrin:

Gorgeous!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Sonny looks great and seems very proud of his new do ! He is such a handsome guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

oh yeah!!!!!! He looks awesome!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hes beautiful! I didnt realize he was a mini!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Pamela said:


> hes beautiful! I didnt realize he was a mini!


Everyone thinks he is a spoo in pictures with no size reference. He is built solid and is just shy of 15" at the withers -- most of the minis around me are much more fine boned than he is --


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sunny always looks great, but what a nice cut. Glad your groomer is back up and running.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Stacey is amazing IMO. Her new place is gal-spa-worthy! Very nice. She did have to spend 4 hours on Sunny though and took his TK shorter than she wanted -- but promised in 5 weeks (his next groom) he will be perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

It's amazing how poodle know when they look great!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

They really do know when they are freshly groomed and look good -- especially poodles. I am not used to seeing him this short on the legs though, as you know I always leave fuller. She took him down so he'd be "in balance" (LOL) and from behind he looks so little!!!! Amazing even when he jumps up, it's light as a feather now.....wonder how much that coat really weighed!


----------

